# Where to buy butyl diglyme



## jannejuh (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello!

Has someone an idea of where I can purchase butyl diglyme? I have tried in few places but has had no luck. Is there other method with some other chemical that is easier to access and gives the the same purity of gold?

Janne


----------



## Rmwatson78 (Mar 23, 2016)

You can get butyl diglyme from BASF, they will have a local distributor of their products contact you within a couple days of filling out a contact request form on their website. You can also use methyl isobutyl ketone or another similar organic solvent that is selective for gold.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 3, 2016)

Are there a list of selective solvents for gold or other PMs?
We mostly deal with AR or HCl/Cl most of the time. 
The Butyl Diglyme and Cyanide has been mentioned a few times, but ever now and then there pops up another one that I haven't heard about.

If there are no list available, would that be something the forum would want made,
or is it another side of the study the forum to acquire knowledge path?

If one of our esteemed mentors has one, or are able to compile one, I for one would be very grateful.


----------



## Supermakk312 (Jun 7, 2019)

jannejuh said:


> Hello!
> 
> Has someone an idea of where I can purchase butyl diglyme? I have tried in few places but has had no luck. Is there other method with some other chemical that is easier to access and gives the the same purity of gold?
> 
> Janne


I have 110 gals in two 55 gal drums I need to sale asap


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 7, 2019)

You might want to give a general location and some idea of price.

Please don't double post. I deleted your other post.

Dave


----------



## Supermakk312 (Jun 9, 2019)

No problem Dave , I'm hear in AZ I was asking $500.00 for a 55 gal drum I suppose!


----------

